# grub: Font size/resolution problem on tty1

## augustin

My monitor died and had to buy a new one. In between I had to temporarily plug in an older monitor with a lower resolution. I now have a new monitor, full HD like the old one. I didn't change any settings but now when I boot, the fonts on the console are huge, instead of being adapted to the screen resolution.

In grub.cfg, I have:

```

if loadfont $font ; then

  set gfxmode=1920x1080x24 

...

endif
```

each menuentry has:

```

set gfxpayload=keep
```

I use the nvidia drivers. Running nvidia-settings didn't change anything. Everything is actually ok in X sessions. The problem is with the tty1 console during and after boot.

I'm currently investigating...

----------

## Roman_Gruber

 *augustin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I use the nvidia drivers. Running nvidia-settings didn't change anything. Everything is actually ok in X sessions. The problem is with the tty1 console during and after boot.
> 
> 

 

nvidia-drivers, bundled nvidia-settings, is for opengl and such. And only for the X-server itself

I usually used the vga statement when it is cli / tty related.

e.g

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-381343-start-0.html

something like 

 *Quote:*   

> vga=0x31B 

 

Just a starting point for you.

Also check every config file in /etc please. Alternatively kernel section regarding

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Uvesafb

http://www.funtoo.org/Uvesafb

----------

